# Michiana RC Presents- Cavalcade of Wheels at Notre Dame! March 29-30!



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

*Michiana RC Presents- Cavalcade of Wheels at Notre Dame! Road Course March 29-30!*

*It’s that time again!!! ARE YOU READY!??!?*​​

*Michiana RC (in Mishawaka, Indiana) will host the R/C Car show at the 48th Annual "Cavalcade of Wheels" Car Show at Notre Dame in the Joyce Center! *​


*Time:* March 29th & 30th, 2008 (Saturday & Sunday). Doors open at 8:00am, racing starts at 11:30am. NOTE: There are TWO separate days of racing! Saturday is a full day of racing, Sunday is a full day of racing! Racing will consist of ROAD COURSE ONLY on Saturday, and both ROAD COURSE and OVAL on Sunday. 

*Host Track Website: www.michianarc.com* All our information is there, including class rules, etc.
*Car Show Website: www.cavalcadeofwheels.com* Any info about the show can be found there, including show hours, appearances, etc.

*Location: *South Bend, Indiana- on the Notre Dame campus, in the Joyce Center (basketball / hockey) Directions can be found * HERE! * FYI: Racers will enter GATE 8! 

*Track: *Track size is to be determined. (it will be larger than the normal Michiana RC surface). Carpet is CRC Ozite (only a few seasons old- upgraded from last year!). 

*General: *Saturday will be three heats and a main. Re-sorts will be done after the second round. Sunday will be two heats and a main (due to show schedule).
IFMAR qualifying in all classes except the Vintage Trans-Am (by USVTAR rules, Vintage is "heads-up" in a LeMans starting grid). Scoring done with RC Scoring Pro software. Personal transponders are not only accepted, but encouraged. We do have house transponders if need be.

*Cost: *
*Fees for Single Day- early* signup:* First class will be $20.00, second class $7.00, any additional class is $3.00.
*Fees for Both days- early* signup:* First class will be $35.00, second class $10.00, third class $5.00, any additional class is $2.00.
*Day of the Race Registration Fees:* First class will be $25.00, second class $15.00, third class $5.00, any additional class is $2.00.
_* Early registration must be received by March 24th, 2008_

*Registration: *We will do (and recommend) an advance registration. We will have the signup sheet available soon, and signup will be able to be done either online or in-person at the track. We will RESERVE PIT SPACE based on registrations. Be sure to bring an extension cord we also recommend a power strip! Also: Your advanced registration not only saves you money, but also TIME, as we'll separate the lines for advanced registration, and signup at the door! 
With your paid registration, you also get two (2) *FREE!* Tickets to the car show!!! 

* CLICK HERE TO REGISTER!!! *​
*Classes and Rules: *

*Road Course: Runs both Saturday and Sunday!*

*12th Scale Stock Advanced:* This class follows ROAR rules for all car specs. Motors allowed are ROAR-legal Brushed Stock Motors, or 17.5 Brushless systems (no tuning rotors allowed) Batteries are a 4600mAh limit. 8 minute heats and mains.
*12th Scale Novice: *This is a Michiana RC Class that runs all the same rules as stock, but uses standard Mabuchi 540 motors. (We sell them at the track dirt-cheap) This class is intended for the novice racer. 5 minute heats and mains.
*Touring Car Stock Advanced: *This is a FOAM TIRE class (although rubber tires are permitted) Cars follow ROAR rules. Motors allowed are ROAR-legal Brushed Stock Motors, or 13.5 Brushless systems (no tuning rotors allowed) Batteries are a 4600mAh limit, or LiPo batteries that fit the criteria listed HERE. 5 minute heats and mains.
*US Vintage Trans-Am Series: *This class follows rules mandated by the US Vintage Trans Am Series, and can be found at http://www.usvintagetransam.com. Cars are to adhere to all US Vintage Trans-Am rules. This is a growing class that brings the house down! Great entertainment! 5 minute heats, 8 minute mains, all in a “heads-up” LeMans-style start!
*Stadium Truck Novice: *This is a Michiana RC class that runs on the carpet with full carpeted jumps & a tabletop. Foam tires are recommended (although rubber tires are permitted, but any SOFT knobbies must be ground down to a slick-like status) Trucks follow ROAR rules. Motors allowed are ROAR-legal Brushed Stock Motors, or 13.5 Brushless systems (no tuning rotors allowed) Batteries are a 4600mAh limit, or LiPo batteries that fit the criteria listed
HERE. 5 minute heats and mains. This is intended for the novice racer.
*Stadium Truck Stock Advanced: *This is a Michiana RC class that runs on the carpet with full carpeted jumps & a tabletop. Foam tires are recommended (although rubber tires are permitted, but any SOFT knobbies must be ground down to a slick-like status) Trucks follow ROAR rules. Motors allowed are ROAR-legal Brushed Stock Motors, or 13.5 Brushless systems (no tuning rotors allowed) Batteries are a 4600mAh limit, or LiPo batteries that fit the criteria listed HERE. 5 minute heats and mains. This class usually has a competitive 1-2 lap separation, and is intended for advanced racers.
*Buggy Open: *This is a Michiana RC class that runs on the carpet with full carpeted jumps & a tabletop. Foam tires are recommended (although rubber tires are permitted, but any SOFT knobbies must be ground down to a slick-like status) Buggies follow ROAR rules. Motors allowed are ROAR-legal Brushed Stock Motors, or 13.5 Brushless systems (no tuning rotors allowed) Batteries are a 4600mAh limit, or LiPo batteries that fit the criteria listed HERE. 5 minute heats and mains.
.
*Oval Classes: Runs Sunday ONLY!*

*17.5/27t Stock:* This class loosely follows both ROAR & BRL rules, and is meant as a class that will suit stock racers from different areas. Motors allowed are ROAR-legal Brushed Stock Motors, or 17.5 Brushless systems (no tuning rotors allowed). 4 minute heats and mains.
*13.5 BRL Pan Cars: * This class is run by BRL rules, with the exception that we will allow the back of the body to be cutout. No wings, however. 4 minute heats and mains.
*Losi Mini-Slider: * This class is run with essentially box-stock rules, and cars MUST use a house transponder. Be sure to check the rules page on this class! 4 minute heats and mains. 
*Outlaw 4300 Sprints: * This class is for 10th scale sprint cars, such as C&M Cobra, Custom Works, etc. 4 minute heats and mains. 4300 (10.5) motor required.
*General Note on Classes: *Often times, we get asked about "other" classes, such as Modified or 19 turn classes. Due to items such as trophy counts, time schedules with the show itself, etc., we will have a tough time, at best, accommodating "other" classes. Not to mention, we'd hate to have someone show up to run, say only TC Open, to not have anyone else show up. 

*Gotta question about our rules?  CLICK HERE  to see our rules page.*

*Check it out: Great racing! Racing at a Car Show with tons of spectators! Door prizes! See the Heroes’ Truck! Hannah from LA Ink!
What are ya waiting for? Sign up now, or miss out!*

* CLICK HERE TO REGISTER!!! *



*Need some practice? * We club race every Friday night, and practice Monday and Wednesday nights, all with the doors opening at 5:00pm. We also have an oval race (same corners) on March 16th! 
See *www.michianarc.com *for any more details!!! 




:thumbsup: 
Aaron, Pat, Melqui, Todd
Michiana RC Raceway​


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

Todd just a sugestion why don't you guys have a tourning car drifting heat like at half time have the specttators clap for the 1st 2nd 3rd. 
just a thought

No 10.5 for oval


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

I came last year, and it was awesome all the spectators that geather to watch.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Conde...
Drifting..we did do that one year. This year, were going to do 3 heats and a main on Saturday so time will be a serious issue based on the turnout we "estimate" will show up.

10.5. We almost didn't have oval at all due to lack of interest getting oval there hte past 2 years. But we've gotton some feedback from several and there should be 2-3 heats of 13.5, 1 heat of sliders, 1-2 heats of 17.5/stock and 1 heat of sprint cars. These heats are also estimated to have 6-7 people in each. (based on who has verbally told us they are coming)

Convikt. It is different racing with a bunch of spectators watching, isn't it? OO's and aahs during passing/tight racing and especially...crashing! It's all entertaining!  Are you coming this year?


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

Ill be coming for the TA racing, maybe 1/12th too


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Alrighty Boys and Girls.... Signup is open!!! Link above now works, or you can use this one....

* CLICK HERE TO REGISTER!!! *​


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

Todd you get my shirts.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

No, not yet... Should be by the end of next week....


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

Shirts in that size is GOOD Advertisment.
Do you guys have anymore sunday race's for this year.Pete's last one is this sunday I guess


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Yeah, we have one the 16th of March.


----------



## ETOWNE (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm in.Looking forward to this race. Good time.


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

YA I bet they will have a speical spot 4 you right next to the poster of the 1946 basket ball team.:wave:
And a special parking permit for the SHORT BUS with tinted windows
" Comon :dude::dude::dude:'' racer minute


----------



## ETOWNE (Apr 16, 2006)

airconde said:


> YA I bet they will have a speical spot 4 you right next to the poster of the 1946 basket ball team.:wave:
> And a special parking permit for the SHORT BUS with tinted windows
> " Comon :dude::dude::dude:'' racer minute


Cool Conde, I guess that means I'm riding w/ you.That thing you drive kinda looks like one.You should have got yellow.


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

dude:Ok SKIPPIE FUITCAKE :freak:NUT ROLL:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo:


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

*About paying*

hey Todd are we able to pay the morning of sign in or does it need to be paid in advanced. Pretty much the whole mamba militia signed up for it... sure sounds like its going to be one heck of a time.


----------



## ETOWNE (Apr 16, 2006)

The triplettes .........


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

mamba militia said:


> hey Todd are we able to pay the morning of sign in or does it need to be paid in advanced. Pretty much the whole mamba militia signed up for it... sure sounds like its going to be one heck of a time.


Hey bud... It can be paid at either time. At the morning of signin is fine with us.

Seeya there! :thumbsup:


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Just an update for everybody... Doors will be open at 8:00am ILO 9:00.


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

Is the track gonna be up stairs again or down stairs by the girls locker room.


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Track will be upstairs in a "gym" Just off the main isleway in the basket ball dome. There will be pitting In the gym as well as just outside the gym. Pits in the gym will be by pre-registration, then 1st come 1st serve.

Seeya then!!! :wave:


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

The same place as last year.Can we bring are stuff fri. and can we still use the elevator


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

?????


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

*Conde: (as well as others like Ron who have asked): * We're not 100% sure on this one yet. We'll be talking to the Cavalcade people about this, and will get back to you guys... Sorry for the delay in answer.


----------



## ETOWNE (Apr 16, 2006)

C'mmon Dude!!!!!!!....lol.....[url=http://planetsmilies.net][/URL]


----------



## airconde (Feb 25, 2004)

ERIC your gonna have to drive the short bus sat.


----------



## ETOWNE (Apr 16, 2006)

airconde said:


> ERIC your gonna have to drive the short bus sat.


Ouh TAay.[url=http://planetsmilies.net][/URL]


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

*Only a few days before the Cavalcade!*​​

*Michiana RC (in Mishawaka, Indiana) will host the R/C Car show at the 48th Annual "Cavalcade of Wheels" Car Show at Notre Dame in the Joyce Center! Road Course racing Saturday and Sunday, Oval Racing Sunday ONLY!!! *​

*Things you should know:*

Doors open at 8:00AM both days, racing starts at 11:30am.
You enter at GATE 8 (you'll see a bunch of cars!)
Parking is FREE!
Road Course runs BOTH DAYS
Oval runs SUNDAY ONLY
Racing consists of two separate race days. Saturday is independent from Sunday. You race qualifiers and a main EACH DAY.
Tables are provided
Chairs are also provided. HOWEVER, we do recommend bringing one just in case
Definitely bring a power strip. Extension cord isn't a bad idea, either.
With your entry- you get two free tickets for the car show (which are good for both days)
Track size is 36' x 72'. Carpet is different from last year- only a few seasons old (bite will come in MUCH quicker!)

*Host Track Website: www.michianarc.com* All our information is there, including class rules, etc.
*Car Show Website: www.cavalcadeofwheels.com* Any info about the show can be found there, including show hours, appearances, etc.

*Location: *South Bend, Indiana- on the Notre Dame campus, in the Joyce Center (basketball / hockey) Directions can be found * HERE! * FYI: Racers will enter GATE 8! 

*General: *Saturday will be three heats and a main. Re-sorts will be done after the second round. Sunday will be two heats and a main (due to show schedule).
IFMAR qualifying in all classes except the Vintage Trans-Am (by USVTAR rules, Vintage is "heads-up" in a LeMans starting grid). Scoring done with RC Scoring Pro software. Personal transponders are not only accepted, but encouraged. We do have house transponders if need be.

*Cost: *
*Fees for Single Day- early* signup:* First class will be $20.00, second class $7.00, any additional class is $3.00.
*Fees for Both days- early* signup:* First class will be $35.00, second class $10.00, third class $5.00, any additional class is $2.00.
*Day of the Race Registration Fees:* First class will be $25.00, second class $15.00, third class $5.00, any additional class is $2.00.
_* Early registration must be received by March 24th, 2008_

*Registration: *As pre-registration is now closed- no problem. You can still register at the door. We will run (new for this year) multiple lines dedicated to either signup or check-in. (lines move much faster). To expedite things- if you are coming, but didn't already signup- PM me your information TODAY (and I'll get you entered into the system.) Otherwise- signup at the door. 

*Classes and Rules: *

*Road Course: Runs both Saturday and Sunday!*

*12th Scale Stock Advanced:* This class follows ROAR rules for all car specs. Motors allowed are ROAR-legal Brushed Stock Motors, or 17.5 Brushless systems (no tuning rotors allowed) Batteries are a 4600mAh limit. 8 minute heats and mains.
*12th Scale Novice: *This is a Michiana RC Class that runs all the same rules as stock, but uses standard Mabuchi 540 motors. (We sell them at the track dirt-cheap) This class is intended for the novice racer. 5 minute heats and mains.
*Touring Car Stock Advanced: *This is a FOAM TIRE class (although rubber tires are permitted) Cars follow ROAR rules. Motors allowed are ROAR-legal Brushed Stock Motors, or 13.5 Brushless systems (no tuning rotors allowed) Batteries are a 4600mAh limit, or LiPo batteries that fit the criteria listed HERE. 5 minute heats and mains.
*US Vintage Trans-Am Series: *This class follows rules mandated by the US Vintage Trans Am Series, and can be found at http://www.usvintagetransam.com. Cars are to adhere to all US Vintage Trans-Am rules. This is a growing class that brings the house down! Great entertainment! 5 minute heats, 8 minute mains, all in a “heads-up” LeMans-style start!
*Stadium Truck Novice: *This is a Michiana RC class that runs on the carpet with full carpeted jumps & a tabletop. Foam tires are recommended (although rubber tires are permitted, but any SOFT knobbies must be ground down to a slick-like status) Trucks follow ROAR rules. Motors allowed are ROAR-legal Brushed Stock Motors, or 13.5 Brushless systems (no tuning rotors allowed) Batteries are a 4600mAh limit, or LiPo batteries that fit the criteria listed
HERE. 5 minute heats and mains. This is intended for the novice racer.
*Stadium Truck Stock Advanced: *This is a Michiana RC class that runs on the carpet with full carpeted jumps & a tabletop. Foam tires are recommended (although rubber tires are permitted, but any SOFT knobbies must be ground down to a slick-like status) Trucks follow ROAR rules. Motors allowed are ROAR-legal Brushed Stock Motors, or 13.5 Brushless systems (no tuning rotors allowed) Batteries are a 4600mAh limit, or LiPo batteries that fit the criteria listed HERE. 5 minute heats and mains. This class usually has a competitive 1-2 lap separation, and is intended for advanced racers.
*Buggy Open: *This is a Michiana RC class that runs on the carpet with full carpeted jumps & a tabletop. Foam tires are recommended (although rubber tires are permitted, but any SOFT knobbies must be ground down to a slick-like status) Buggies follow ROAR rules. Motors allowed are ROAR-legal Brushed Stock Motors, or 13.5 Brushless systems (no tuning rotors allowed) Batteries are a 4600mAh limit, or LiPo batteries that fit the criteria listed HERE. 5 minute heats and mains.
.
*Oval Classes: Runs Sunday ONLY!*

*17.5/27t Stock:* This class loosely follows both ROAR & BRL rules, and is meant as a class that will suit stock racers from different areas. Motors allowed are ROAR-legal Brushed Stock Motors, or 17.5 Brushless systems (no tuning rotors allowed). 4 minute heats and mains.
*13.5 BRL Pan Cars: * This class is run by BRL rules, with the exception that we will allow the back of the body to be cutout. No wings, however. 4 minute heats and mains.
*Losi Mini-Slider: * This class is run with essentially box-stock rules, and cars MUST use a house transponder. Be sure to check the rules page on this class! 4 minute heats and mains. 
*Outlaw 4300 Sprints: * This class is for 10th scale sprint cars, such as C&M Cobra, Custom Works, etc. 4 minute heats and mains. 4300 (10.5) motor required.
*General Note on Classes: *Often times, we get asked about "other" classes, such as Modified or 19 turn classes. Due to items such as trophy counts, time schedules with the show itself, etc., we will have a tough time, at best, accommodating "other" classes. Not to mention, we'd hate to have someone show up to run, say only TC Open, to not have anyone else show up. 

*Gotta question about our rules?  CLICK HERE  to see our rules page.*

*Check it out: Great racing! Racing at a Car Show with tons of spectators! Door prizes! See the Heroes’ Truck! Hannah from LA Ink!
What are ya waiting for? Sign up now, or miss out!*

:thumbsup: 
Aaron, Pat, Melqui, Todd
Michiana RC Raceway​


----------



## convikt (Nov 2, 2005)

sux, I missed this

fun time


----------



## ETOWNE (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks MRCR. I had a great time yesterday.


----------



## ToddFalkowski (Aug 31, 2006)

Thank you to EVERYONE that came out this weekend, with about 60 entries on Saturday, and 93 entries on Sunday, just about everything went smooth! We'll do a full report on this tonight / tomorrow morning- finally got all the stuff moved back to the track by about 10:30... 

I believe the on-road winners were:
*Saturday:*
Kevin Clash (TQ) in Stadium Truck Novice
Ty Eby in Buggy Stock Advanced
Andrew Chupp in Stadium Truck Advanced
Tim McIntyre (TQ) in Touring Car Stock
Blue Walker (TQ) in 12th Scale Novice
Scott Sanders in 12th Scale Advanced
Todd Falkowski in Vintage Trans Am
*Sunday:*
Mike Weaver in Stadium Truck Novice
Max Schrager (TQ) in Buggy Stock Advanced
Aaron Cyrier in Stadium Truck Advanced
Andy Serratore (TQ) in Touring Car Stock
Todd Falkowski (TQ) in 12th Scale Advanced
Todd Falkowski (TQ) in Vintage Trans Am


----------

